# Tonite's Project



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

This has been sitting in my garage over 3 months. Finally got the boxes in the basement so I'm gonna see if I can put her together tonite, since it's raining and I don't get wet - even during deer season.










HJ


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

I gave that band saw a good looking over while shopping for mine at the Grizzly warehouse. You gonna like it


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

enjoy John...


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Thought Rick would get his garage insulated before I got to it. Now I just got to see if I can put all the parts together without having too many left over or not having enuff of them.

HJ


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

honesttjohn said:


> Thought Rick would get his garage insulated before I got to it. Now I just got to see if I can put all the parts together without having too many left over or not having enuff of them.
> 
> HJ


beats having no clue parts...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Congrats on your new toy John . I think your going to get your bandsaw assembled before my garage is insulated lol


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Lots of things have already happened since the first mention of insulation and no doubt hundreds if not thousands more will be started and completed before your shop is insulated, Rick.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

honesttjohn said:


> Thought Rick would get his garage insulated before I got to it. Now I just got to see if I can put all the parts together without having too many left over or not having enuff of them.
> 
> HJ


Always nice to get a Christmas present that you don't have to return.

You'll probably get that put together, build a couple of projects and then still have time to help Rick START his insulating


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Congrats, John...many happy hours with it...


----------



## Ratbob (Apr 6, 2015)

I think you'll like it John, assembly is a snap, you just need someone to help lift the saw onto the base. The blade that comes with it is marginal at best, but Olsen blades pretty good replacements, and only ~$20 ea. Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Shop guy said:


> Lots of things have already happened since the first mention of insulation and no doubt hundreds if not thousands more will be started and completed before your shop is insulated, Rick.


Yes I truely believe Trump will be Pres before I've got the garage insulated


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Jusr curious Rick, are you using fiber glass or green stuff for insulation? When I finally got mine, I bought a couple of full coverage suits, plastic gloves and a power stapler to make it easier and less itchy. Wish I'd done all the interior walls with ply instead of other stuff.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

DesertRatTom said:


> Jusr curious Rick, are you using fiber glass or green stuff for insulation? When I finally got mine, I bought a couple of full coverage suits, plastic gloves and a power stapler to make it easier and less itchy. Wish I'd done all the interior walls with ply instead of other stuff.


No I'm only going to use Roxul . Love that stuff


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Ratbob said:


> I think you'll like it John, assembly is a snap, you just need someone to help lift the saw onto the base. The blade that comes with it is marginal at best, but Olsen blades pretty good replacements, and only ~$20 ea. Hope you enjoy it!



I got a tripak of Timber Wolves - heard both good and bad about them, so we'll see. I mainly will probably use it to cut the tabs off the CNC profile cuts til I figure out what else I can do with it. 

Gonna keep the old Shopsmith just in case. We go back a long way.

HJ


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Has to be aligned, cleaned up, and blade changed- but she's together. Only one band aid was needed!!! That's good for me.











HJ


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

TheCableGuy said:


> No I'm only going to use Roxul . Love that stuff


Which one Rick,there are 4-5 that I see listed. It looks just like rock wool. I used rock wool to sound proof my Dust Collector room it came in 3"X4' long bats ,12 to a bundle. It is itchy stuff too.

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> Which one Rick,there are 4-5 that I see listed. It looks just like rock wool. I used rock wool to sound proof my Dust Collector room it came in 3"X4' long bats ,12 to a bundle. It is itchy stuff too.
> 
> Herb


poor R value too over what else is out there...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Herb Stoops said:


> Which one Rick,there are 4-5 that I see listed. It looks just like rock wool. I used rock wool to sound proof my Dust Collector room it came in 3"X4' long bats ,12 to a bundle. It is itchy stuff too.
> 
> Herb


For the walls 
https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/p....for-2x6-studs-16-in-on-centre.1000123043.html


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

TheCableGuy said:


> For the walls
> https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/p....for-2x6-studs-16-in-on-centre.1000123043.html


You must have 2X6 Stud walls on the shop. I noticed that that installer had short sleeved shirt on.

Herb


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

She's a beauty, John. Anniversary edition too. There's one jealous guy up here.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> You must have 2X6 Stud walls on the shop. I noticed that that installer had short sleeved shirt on.
> 
> Herb


Rick. Found full coverage suits made of something like Trivex on Amazon for about 10 bucks each. Gloves & tape wrists to keep the fibers out. No itch later. Very hot and sweaty if you wait til Summer to install, but for a winter installation, the suit will help keep you warm, just wear a couple of layers of absorbent clothes and you'll probably be cozy. Wish I had a small blower with hose to blow fresh, filtered air into it (I installed during desert summer).

That is a really nice saw. What resaw capacity does it have? What is the maximum width resaw blade?


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

After being here for a while I'm seeing the advantages of having a bandsaw . I'm really running out of room and wish I never bought a second sanding machine but a bandsaw instead . I really need a bigger uninsulated garage


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

I must be dumb as a box of rocks. How do I see what Tonite's Project is?


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

honesttjohn said:


> Has to be aligned, cleaned up, and blade changed- but she's together. Only one band aid was needed!!! That's good for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now I know, wasn't a picture on the first post.


----------



## gjackson52 (Jul 4, 2015)

Nice looking bandsaw !


gary


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

DesertRatTom said:


> Rick. Found full coverage suits made of something like Trivex on Amazon for about 10 bucks each. Gloves & tape wrists to keep the fibers out. No itch later. Very hot and sweaty if you wait til Summer to install, but for a winter installation, the suit will help keep you warm, just wear a couple of layers of absorbent clothes and you'll probably be cozy. Wish I had a small blower with hose to blow fresh, filtered air into it (I installed during desert summer).
> 
> That is a really nice saw. What resaw capacity does it have? What is the maximum width resaw blade?


Tom I'll definately be insulating this coming spring . No way am I going to go yet another year without a heated shop . I keep on seeing other members projects here and it kills me that I can't work in my garage till March . 
Like I mentioned , I did try to get it prepped for insulation but didn't anticipate a fractured rib . That cost me valuable time


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

John...looks even better out of the box... 

Get that baby tuned up...you'll find all sorts of uses for it.

I've been sticking with the WoodSlicer from Highland Woodworking in Atlanta...

Bandsaw Blades

...in case you're looking for blades...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

John I never noticed the fence till now . Looks like a nice set up


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

For those setting up a band saw: 




Alex shows how easy it is to do the perfect set up and he is a good guy. He gave me this tiny reindeer that he cut in less than a minute. This is another good reason to attend "the Woodworking shows". Everybody learns new things and there are great deals to be had.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

My neighbor has one and he really likes it. So do I but I just don't have room for one. Wish I did.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

HJ:

A great looking tool. Looking forward to your comments on its performance.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

TheCableGuy said:


> Tom I'll definately be insulating this coming spring . No way am I going to go yet another year without a heated shop . I keep on seeing other members projects here and it kills me that I can't work in my garage till March .
> Like I mentioned , I did try to get it prepped for insulation but didn't anticipate a fractured rib . That cost me valuable time


So the plans are done then? 0


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Doubtful.


----------



## furboo (Oct 12, 2015)

Saw looks great, John! Any test cuts yet? The fence looks solid.

I am surprised they didn't sacrifice the bear to put on another warning sticker


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Got it tuned, cleaned, and aligned as good as it's probably going to get. Won't be doing things that need super accuracy ..... yet. Test cut on a piece of scrap maple with 1/2" Timber Wolf blade. She sure does cut nice and the motor is super quiet.

Hate to get it all dusty and dirty.



















HJ


----------



## furboo (Oct 12, 2015)

Nice...enjoy!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow nice looking setup John . You've pretty got all the toys I want , including that General Jointer


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

TheCableGuy said:


> Wow nice looking setup John . You've pretty got all the toys I want , including that General Jointer


That jointer is still in the foyer waiting until I can get enough manpower over at the same time to get it down the basement stairs. I look at it every morning when I come downstairs - and Mama wants it gone - someplace.

HJ


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

old coasty said:


> Now I know, wasn't a picture on the first post.


Same here

BTW very nice BS


----------

